
Google reviewed pay equity and learned it was underpaying men - mgiannopoulos
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/03/04/google-asked-about-pay-equity-learned-it-was-mostly-underpaying-men/
======
sanxiyn
Previous discussion (>500 comments) here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19303039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19303039)

------
schimmy_changa
This does not tell the whole story - there is also a lawsuit against google
for “under-leveling” women in engineering. This is when, at the same skill
level, a hiring manager would perceive the woman as less competent and place
her in a lower compensation band / level.

In fact, if under-leveling were true, you might see exactly this pay effect
that google discovered! As more competent women are placed in lower levels,
they are relatively better paid than men in the same level as they are more
skilled. However overall the salary is less than would be if they had been in
a lower range of the next level up.

I can’t say what the truth is, but I think it’s very sloppy journalism not to
include that detail.

~~~
hurryskurry
I didn't read this article because of a payway but I read the NYT article on
it, and they covered that. Knowing the Post I can only assume they did too and
you didn't read it either?

~~~
dariusj18
They did not from my reading.

------
funkythings
Many people talking about the Gender Wage Gap fail to differentiate between
Wages and Earnings. There is a earnings gap, but no wage gap.

~~~
C1sc0cat
Huh - what do you mean, I know one v UK big tech employer that had major gaps
for Women , Disabled and LGBT staff.

~~~
bigbluedots
Do you have any sources to back this up?

~~~
C1sc0cat
Yes direct from the results of the Surveys done :-)

------
threeseed
From March 4th. Please remove this.

~~~
vonmoltke
Why?

